# L-1 / EAD query



## TJW_2000 (Jul 6, 2012)

I have been offered an opportunity at work to go to NY for a year. My understanding is that this would be on an employment visa and from my research online this sounds like a L-1. 

My query is. Would my wife be able work on my L-1? I think the answer is that she would need to apply for EAD? If this is the case. Does anyone know how long this takes and whether she could apply for temp work on this? 

Many thanks in advance for anyone that may be able to help!!!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

if you are on a L-1 then your spouse would get an 
L-2 and is permited to work after getting an 
EAD ... takes about 90 days


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

And ask your employer to pay for the EAD (and file for it when they file for your visa). Most of them do this.


----------



## TJW_2000 (Jul 6, 2012)

Many thanks for your responses. Really appreciate it. Could be spending a lot of time on this app soon!!!


----------



## TJW_2000 (Jul 6, 2012)

I just heard that my wife will only be able to apply for her EAD card once she arrives in the US. Do you if this true? If so do you if she can leave the country whilst she waits to hear back from the authorities. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

TJW_2000 said:


> I just heard that my wife will only be able to apply for her EAD card once she arrives in the US. Do you if this true? If so do you if she can leave the country whilst she waits to hear back from the authorities. Thanks again for your help.


Thats true .... ensure you take the marriage cert 
you can leave after the biometic call


----------



## TJW_2000 (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks again Davis1. Very helpful


----------



## mrussell39 (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi All. 

Quick question. My wife will be in US for a short visit of 3 weeks. Im wonders if in that time she could apply for her EAD. 

I have just applied for my SSN and used my office address, could I do the same with here application for EAD? 

Thanks in advance.

Mike


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

mrussell39 said:


> Hi All.
> 
> Quick question. My wife will be in US for a short visit of 3 weeks. Im wonders if in that time she could apply for her EAD.
> 
> ...


after applying you have to wait for the biometric appointment 
it may take a month ..wait until you get their proper


----------



## mrussell39 (Mar 28, 2012)

Davis1 said:


> after applying you have to wait for the biometric appointment
> it may take a month ..wait until you get their proper


Thanks we will do that


----------

